# Aix-en-Provence



## france20!

Bonjour, After much contemplation, my husband, Rob & I decided to move to Aix for a few months. I am Teri. I really enjoyed my time there. Looking forward to meeting w/ expats to share café & conversation. If anyone knows of a place I can take a reasonable Tower class ( classic pilates) ?


----------



## Divacapezio

Hello! Are you still in Aix? I too am looking for a pilates studio. Did you find one you can recommend please?


----------



## france20!

Yes, I


Divacapezio said:


> Hello! Are you still in Aix? I too am looking for a pilates studio. Did you find one you can recommend please?


----------



## rikarch

Yes I am still in Aix and am very happy at The Pilates Place Cours Pilates Aix | cours de yoga Aix | Soin |The pilates place It is worth checking out. Hope to see you there. (I am sending from husbands computer)


----------



## Divacapezio

rikarch said:


> Yes I am still in Aix and am very happy at The Pilates Place Cours Pilates Aix | cours de yoga Aix | Soin |The pilates place It is worth checking out. Hope to see you there. (I am sending from husbands computer)


THANKYOU. I will definitely try it out


----------



## saffron_gin

Ah...am about to go on a day trip to Aix...any recommendations...places, quartiers, cafes, boutiques? Thanks.


----------



## jweihl

saffron_gin said:


> Ah...am about to go on a day trip to Aix...any recommendations...places, quartiers, cafes, boutiques? Thanks.


We were in Aix on thursday. Maybe we just missed you? Now that the weather's nice, maybe we can arrange a meet-up soon!
Cheers,
J.


----------



## saffron_gin

jweihl said:


> We were in Aix on thursday. Maybe we just missed you? Now that the weather's nice, maybe we can arrange a meet-up soon!
> Cheers,
> J.


Yes for sure


----------

